# dating my best friend



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Love that pic of you MrFrantic--especially your new "do"!

Does your girlfriend like it? :b 

star :lol


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

mrfrantic said:


> she bought me the shirt along with the haircut :cig


It's no wonder she loves you! :lol

Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

mrfrantic said:


> were holding off on the love talk :lol the "L"word is not thrown around like it use to :fall


That's probably a good idea right now.

Friendship love and repsect doesn't have to be spoken to be there. You know it's there, though.

Taking your time is the right thing to do--for both of you.

Does she have a great sense-of-humor like you, MrFrantic?

Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

mrfrantic said:


> thats impossible  star she has more of her sanity left :lol


 :haha :rofl

Well, I am sure your both balance each other out (as friends) nicely! :kma 

Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

mrfrantic said:


> i think we do "balance eachother out"even when i was dating other girls i thought of her most the time... :stu


That's cool; seems like you have the yin/yang thing going. :cuddle

Star :yes


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

_the balance_

9 1/2 weeks? Cool movie. Yes, restock it quickly! hee hee There's a sequel to that, too.

Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Main Entry: yin 
Pronunciation: 'yin
Function: noun
Etymology: Chinese (Beijing) yIn
: the feminine passive principle in nature that in Chinese cosmology is exhibited in darkness, cold, or wetness and that combines with yang to produce all that comes to be

Main Entry: yang 
Pronunciation: 'yä[ng], 'ya[ng]
Function: noun
Etymology: Chinese (Beijing) yáng
: the masculine active principle in nature that in Chinese cosmology is exhibited in light, heat, or dryness and that combines with yin to produce all that comes to be


----------

